

Stop acting like a sissy and market your company - karjaluoto
http://www.ideasonideas.com/2009/04/stop-acting-like-a-sissy-and-market-your-company/

======
skmurphy
Key paragraph

What baffles me about all of this is how people are choosing to cut their
spending. I can appreciate reducing office space or negotiating a lower lease
rate. I similarly understand reducing staff members or entertaining job
sharing options. What I can’t quite grasp, however, is this tendency to narrow
the pipe for incoming sales. When you aren’t getting dates, you don’t go home
and watch re-runs of Matlock; you get out of the house and meet people.

~~~
knightinblue
And how do you plan on paying for the drinks and dinners on those dates?

~~~
inerte
Learn to cook, buy cheaper food. Ads on prime-time TV are expensive, doesn't
mean other ways don't work.

------
msabalau
Of course the nice thing about investing more in sales and marketing during a
downturn is that the costs are lower.

------
octane
> The simple notion of asking more people to grab a casual coffee didn’t seem
> to crack my thick skull until I reached my early 30s.

I think what actually happens is us men get older and more attractive in their
late 20s and early 30s. We have to deal with so much shit (including rejection
and disappointment from employers, women, business deals, customers) that we
just become made of stone and either get used to failure or become more
confident/realistic about what our actual chances of success are in any given
scenario.

Same can be said of people who start companies when they are young vs. when
they are older.

